# Sealtest bottle



## shell4byz (Aug 31, 2004)

I  have a bottle that might have been used for cream.  Not sure though. on the one side you can faintly see Sealtest seal. It says the sealtest system-   of laboratory protection.       registered  cream top pat. mar.3.25 near bottom.   Seam goes to the large lip on bottle and on the other side of bottle it says cream- crest dair products.  1 pt. liquid.  and on bottom it saysG.I.C. Corp.  letters mTc and circle with rEs on it also.  
 I live in lancaster Pa.  would these types of bottle be local. and does any one know if they are pretty common with other dairy co. Thank you


----------

